# Official Contest: T-Shirt Contest



## Dragoneer (Aug 12, 2006)

Fur Affinity is looking to produce a series of four _(four!)_ shirts to use to help promote the site, to raise Fender awareness and help generate money to fund the website (www.furaffinity.net). And in our tradition, we're givin' the community a shot!

We want you to join in and help out! All you gotta do is doodle up our cute lil' mascot, Fender!

*SEND:*
Send all submission entries to *dragoneer@thedragoneer.com*. All submissions will be voted on by the administration team. All submissions for the shirts must be submit at 300dpi, 11x8.5" format. They may be black and white or full color.

*LOOT:*
Four winners will each get $100 cash and 5 shirts to keep, sell or give away to friends ($50 value)! Cash will be sent via money order, Paypal or Xoom (your preference). Shirts will be mailed via USPS. Our love to you for submitting will be eternal.

*RULES AND LEGAL:*
Draw Fender, our mascot, doing just about anything you can imagine -- just keep it clean! Just the image, no text, nothin' more.  We'll do all the fontage on our end.

Fender Reference:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/146487/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/29980/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/29967/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/87053/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14276/

By submitting your entry you give Fur Affinity the full rights to use, print, sell and display your artwork (whether the shirt design is actually used or not). All submissions will be used for, and only for, printed t-shirt designs and/or web-based display for advertising of the final product. Judging will be performed by the Fur Affinity administration.

It is recommended that you keep the number of colors in the image to a bare minimum (solid colors, no shading) but it is not a requirement. Large, clean art is best -- massive amounts of detail tends to no show up on printed shirts as they look slightly "fuzzy". 

*Entries must be submit by September 31st.*


----------



## Hanazawa (Aug 12, 2006)

Are there any specific guidelines for the design? I assume that "fur affinity" or "furaffinity.net" must be written on it in some way, but, otherwise? Do we have to draw Fender? Etc etc


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 12, 2006)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> Are there any specific guidelines for the design? I assume that "fur affinity" or "furaffinity.net" must be written on it in some way, but, otherwise? Do we have to draw Fender? Etc etc


Whoops! I forgot to write what to draw... LOL. Yeah, my bad.  Corrected!


----------



## Hanazawa (Aug 12, 2006)

So, we don't need to include any text in our submissions?


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 13, 2006)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> So, we don't need to include any text in our submissions?


No text.  We'll add that in ourselves.


----------



## Hanazawa (Aug 13, 2006)

Excellent, thanks for the fast replies ^^


----------



## decaf (Aug 13, 2006)

SWEET AW MAN all up ONS


----------



## Kuro-Kai (Aug 13, 2006)

Will there be a color limit as well?  When printing shirts, some folks set a limit of 5 colors or less to the design.
Just wanna know before I start.
~Kai


----------



## I_Own_Charles (Aug 13, 2006)

WHY HE'S TAKING HIS PANTS OFF IN THAT SECOND-TO-LAST PICTURE!!!

And hey I'm in. Also need to know about the color details, though.


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 13, 2006)

Kuro-Kai said:
			
		

> Will there be a color limit as well?  When printing shirts, some folks set a limit of 5 colors or less to the design.
> Just wanna know before I start.
> ~Kai


Negative. There is no color limit at this time.

The shirts will be printed off in batches, one by one. If the design is high enough quality I have no issue tossing a little bit of additional money at the printers if will help the shirt to sell.


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 13, 2006)

Damn. I though this said 'Wet T-Shirt' contest at first


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 13, 2006)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Damn. I though this said 'Wet T-Shirt' contest at first


Well, I... guess you could do Fender in a wet t-shirt. =P


----------



## Ultraviolet (Aug 13, 2006)

Dont know if I will have the time, but, there any limit to the amount of entries that can be submitted?


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 13, 2006)

Ultraviolet said:
			
		

> Dont know if I will have the time, but, there any limit to the amount of entries that can be submitted?


No limit, really. There is a chance for people to win multiple times -- it's based on the designs we choose, not JUST the submitter.


----------



## dragonmorph (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm in ^_^


----------



## dragonmorph (Aug 13, 2006)

What do we have to do, create Fender FA T-Shirt?


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 13, 2006)

dragonmorph said:
			
		

> What do we have to do, create Fender FA T-Shirt?


Yep.


----------



## dragonmorph (Aug 13, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> dragonmorph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay ^^ I'm gonna win! XD


----------



## dukeotterland (Aug 13, 2006)

Have you gotten my entry?


----------



## RicFyre (Aug 14, 2006)

This looks sweet!

What do guys think about a Fender killing the little DA guy idea? (c) (R) tm 
DA's shirts are so lamely bland
(let alone the over all lameness of DA)


----------



## cesarin (Aug 15, 2006)

I Got 2 ideas, btw dragoneer, they must be color?


----------



## Hanazawa (Aug 15, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> They may be black and white or full color.



Reading is for losers!


----------



## cesarin (Aug 15, 2006)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> Dragoneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I meant limitation of colors

full 256?
16 bit?
32 bit?
not sure how t-shirt printers manage stuff


----------



## Hanazawa (Aug 15, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Kuro-Kai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reading is still for losers


----------



## cesarin (Aug 15, 2006)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> Dragoneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so helpful...


----------



## Evol (Aug 15, 2006)

I know I'm going to get a "reading is for losers HURR I AM SO FUNNY" reply to this, but you said 300dpi on that.  But any preferred file format?  I tend to save designs like this (I've done t-shirt stuff before) as vectored AI files and then a JPEG for display.  What would you prefer we send you?


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 15, 2006)

Evol said:
			
		

> I know I'm going to get a "reading is for losers HURR I AM SO FUNNY" reply to this, but you said 300dpi on that.  But any preferred file format?  I tend to save designs like this (I've done t-shirt stuff before) as vectored AI files and then a JPEG for display.  What would you prefer we send you?


If you have the vector then send that in as it will produce a better shirt in the end.


----------



## Itreyu (Aug 22, 2006)

So like.. no kind of text at all including graffiti?


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 22, 2006)

Itreyu said:
			
		

> So like.. no kind of text at all including graffiti?


Well, graff will be considered... that's a bit different than standard fontage.


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 22, 2006)

cesarin said:
			
		

> I Got 2 ideas, btw dragoneer, they must be color?


Black and white or color.


----------



## Itreyu (Aug 22, 2006)

awesome, one last thing. 

HAS to have fender in it right? Does like the focus on him matter? like.. if I was to do a trippy ornate tribal grunge looking design in a deep red, and had FA contrasted over and a little bitty ass picture of Fender on like the sleeve or something, that count as having fender in it?


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 22, 2006)

Itreyu said:
			
		

> awesome, one last thing.
> 
> HAS to have fender in it right? Does like the focus on him matter? like.. if I was to do a trippy ornate tribal grunge looking design in a deep red, and had FA contrasted over and a little bitty ass picture of Fender on like the sleeve or something, that count as having fender in it?


Err, it has to be on the main body of the image. Not the sleeve. I can't do printing on the front of the shirts AND the sleeves economically.


----------



## Itreyu (Aug 22, 2006)

oh your doing the printing man? thats hot.

Hmm lemme map out what I want to do and ill give you a better idea of what I mean, im an idiot at explaining things =p


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 22, 2006)

Itreyu said:
			
		

> oh your doing the printing man? thats hot.
> 
> Hmm lemme map out what I want to do and ill give you a better idea of what I mean, im an idiot at explaining things =p


Yeah, we're hiring a professional printing company to produce our shirts.


----------



## TORA (Aug 22, 2006)

I still need to remember to buy one.


----------



## snap (Aug 25, 2006)

Weeell, I would totaly enter, buuut I know I cant draw anything worth being on a t-shirt, which angers me greatly being a designer. *emo sigh*

if you guys need any help with logos or what ever contact me!


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Aug 25, 2006)

Quick question... how much will the shirts cost?

And also, will you only accept paypal or can i send a money order?

***EDIT: Ah yes, i just read through the first post... $10 and my choice?

Sounds great!


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 29, 2006)

crabby_the_frog said:
			
		

> Quick question... how much will the shirts cost?


We're not sure about the final price.


----------



## buckywhitetale13 (Sep 2, 2006)

i'll give this a go
eventhough 
nevermind


----------



## Inuki (Sep 4, 2006)

wanne join X3

just got some questions still^^;
does the picture need to be colored(when colored) in a special modus? like CYMK or Swap2 or something x3
just cause I mostly use RPG^^
if colored can it have a bg? 
and in what format do you want it? psd or jpg or something?

I really wanne join plan to draw fender since a long while X3;;;


----------



## Verona (Sep 4, 2006)

I will give it a try!


----------



## hmo (Sep 4, 2006)

How many entries can we submit? If we have 2-3 different ideas, can we submit them all or just one?


----------



## Modem Redpill (Sep 5, 2006)

I think I'll give this one a try too.


----------



## Kattywampus (Sep 7, 2006)

Sent! (finally)


----------



## buckywhitetale13 (Sep 11, 2006)

like this?

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/216184/


----------



## Kattywampus (Sep 11, 2006)

Bucky, don't forget to email the file to Dragoneer!


----------



## Bravo (Sep 11, 2006)

Count me in.


----------



## buckywhitetale13 (Sep 16, 2006)

I sent my submission...I haven't gotten a reply yet


----------



## Inuki (Sep 18, 2006)

send mine too^0^
hope i did everything right X3


----------



## Kairyu (Sep 21, 2006)

Ah why not, count me in. I'll have something in exactly a week from now =D.


----------



## Growly (Sep 29, 2006)

Hot cha! I just started and finished two entries today. xD Yay for sneaking in before the deadline! Now I just gotta finish my second Silver Screen entry... so tired of working on it. xP

My entries (large versions have been emailed to Dragoneer):
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/236940/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/236939/


----------



## manderina (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm glad I caught this! My submission is in! I also uploaded it to my gallery:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/237117/

Computer coloring is usually very cruel to me >_<;


----------



## cesarin (Sep 30, 2006)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/237481/

La Gioconda, Fender version 

sent also the full pic (300 dpi ) to dragoneer :>


----------



## K47 (Sep 30, 2006)

Alright, I've sent mine in at the last fucking minute lol. (yes I removed the text before I sent it off ^^)

Fur Affinity - Serious Business


----------



## Icelyon (Oct 3, 2006)

Bah! Too late ^_^ I only had an idea, mind  Luckily I didn't start


----------



## K47 (Oct 3, 2006)

Anyone know when and how the winners are announced? The suspense is killing me! ("I hope it'll last...")


----------



## Bravo (Oct 6, 2006)

Almost coming up on a week here. Did I miss the announcement or is there not a date specific until after the shirts are already printed?


----------



## Nexus (Oct 14, 2006)

K177Y_K47 said:
			
		

> (...)The suspense is killing me!(...)



ME TOO!!


----------



## manderina (Oct 14, 2006)

Maybe they're going to make the shirts, and then announce the winners when they're ready?

Although I too am anxious to know who won.


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 15, 2006)

I'll have them up in a few days... I've been excessively busy lately.


----------



## Growly (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh boy oh boy! I can hardly wait. ^____^


----------



## Foxxie_Angel (Oct 17, 2006)

I cant wait to see who won =p, I am sure there was a lot of good entries


----------



## Evol (Oct 20, 2006)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH *EXPLODEY*


----------



## Nexus (Oct 22, 2006)

>.<  EXPLODEY too


----------



## Kattywampus (Oct 24, 2006)

[size=xx-large]"[/size]
[size=x-small](ditto)[/size]


----------



## Bravo (Oct 24, 2006)

Evol said:
			
		

> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH *EXPLODEY*



QFT.

Captain's Log of the Forumship Boobyprize:

The crew is getting restless. It has been a week without signifigant contact and no sign of land. A few of the crew have spontaneously exploded in direct response to the situation. Others sit blisfully unaware of our predicament. O' how I envy them. The only console I have is that naught one crewman has needed to vore the other to survive.


----------



## Sylvine (Oct 24, 2006)

Bravo said:
			
		

> QFT.
> 
> Captain's Log of the Forumship Boobyprize:
> 
> The crew is getting restless. It has been a week without signifigant contact and no sign of land. A few of the crew have spontaneously exploded in direct response to the situation. Others sit blisfully unaware of our predicament. O' how I envy them. The only console I have is that naught one crewman has needed to vore the other to survive.



*munch**munch**swallow* Hmh?

^___^

~Sylv


----------



## Growly (Oct 24, 2006)

Sylvine said:
			
		

> Bravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dammit! I needed that leg!


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 24, 2006)

ROFL

_"Captain's log, supplemental.

It would appear I've spoken too soon about the crew voring each other.  I can only hope this situation gets resolved while there are still people left to see it."_


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 25, 2006)

Ok, ok... I've been exceptionally busy.

I will announce winnars on Friday.


----------



## Growly (Oct 25, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Ok, ok... I've been exceptionally busy.
> 
> I will announce winnars on Friday.




What about Silver Screen? :3 I spent a good chunk of my summer on my two.


----------



## Inuki (Oct 27, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Ok, ok... I've been exceptionally busy.
> 
> I will announce winnars on Friday.



Great^^damm I need to wait longer X3 I hate timezones XD


----------



## Evol (Oct 27, 2006)

Look at it being Friday


----------



## Bravo (Oct 27, 2006)

Evol said:
			
		

> Look at it being Friday



You know. I actually made an observation on the way to work this morning going: 

"11:59pm is _still_ Friday..."

I jinxed it. My bad. X3


----------



## Growly (Oct 28, 2006)

It's Saturday now! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Inuki (Oct 28, 2006)

*sigh* slowely I start to belive the bad rumours about the contests ;_;


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 28, 2006)

35 minutes till Sunday....


----------



## manderina (Oct 28, 2006)

Patience, guys! ^^; *still crossing fingers* Dragoneer did say he was very busy...


----------



## Sylvine (Oct 28, 2006)

He said "Friday".

He _didn't_ say THIS Friday. 

^__^

~Sylv


----------



## Inuki (Oct 28, 2006)

Sylvine said:
			
		

> He said "Friday".
> 
> He _didn't_ say THIS Friday.
> 
> ...



XD
...........
alright X3;;


----------

